
Teens seeking snow-shoveling jobs told to stop by Bound Brook police - warsaw
http://www.dailyrecord.com/story/news/local/new-jersey/2015/01/28/teens-seeking-snow-shoveling-jobs-told-stop-bound-brook-police/22473715/
======
c3534l
> Despite the rule, however, Police Chief Michael Jannone said the two young
> businessmen were not arrested or issued a ticket, and that the police’s
> concern was about them being outside during dangerous conditions, not that
> they were unlicensed.

So basically everything said before that line was a bold-faced lie.

